# You are forced to wear a warning label, what does yours say ?



## 66393

Autumn_Fairy said:


> Do not attempt to engage in small talk. Do not attempt to hug. You have been Warned!


Hi, how's your day been so far? Want a hug?

jk x)


----------



## AddictiveMuse

*WARNING:* Tends to over think everything..leads to worry, awkwardness and loss of sanity..


----------



## TigerFella

"Will bite"


----------



## Autumn_Fairy

lofty said:


> Hi, how's your day been so far? Want a hug?
> 
> jk x)


I have only minimal tolerance for smartasses so you better watch yourself


----------



## I_like_baby_bunnies

Caution, strong emotions ahead.

Might be blowing you away.

Just hug me and give me a cookie when I am bitchy.


----------



## Lune

WARNING: History of solipsism. 
AVERTISSEMENT: May eventually stop giving shits.
ACHTUNG: May accidentally demonstrate misanthropy.


----------



## Justin88

Gets tired after to much socializing in large groups. Quiet doesn't equal unhappy or bored.


----------



## leftbanke

_Warning Label: _
Will disappear at random times due to need for solitude, but feels like crap for letting people down when needing down time. Will keep you firmly in her heart when connection has been made. Moody, dealing with a lot in her head and trying to not let her emotions overwhelm her better judgment...help with humor, if possible.


----------



## Cireth

Warning: Goes "Oncoming Storm" when sufficiently angered.


----------



## Applicious

Warning: Tells stupid jokes and then laughs at them.


----------



## Doll

WARNING: Combustible, will consume and probably destroy.


----------



## sacrosanctsun

Escapes to mental world. Listens carefully. If you are successful at angering, run for your life.


----------



## RetroVortex

Warning: Potentially Volatile. May contain Nuts.


----------



## Azhar

Warning: prepared to exploit the contradictions in your views remorselessly 
And then walks away like nothing happened

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sybyll

Warning: May be unexpectedly insensitive.


----------



## Theman8715

Warning: EXTREMELY TALKATIVE


----------



## HltrSkltr

Do not shake. Contents under pressure.


----------



## Christian Exodia

Warning: Do not give anything explosive.


----------



## Xena2

Warning:
I don't bite...
Hard.


----------



## Mamoru

If awakened before riping, will turn bilious and savage. Open at caution.


----------



## William I am

Caution:
Resists and defies authority on principle.
Difficult to anger, but may go completely berserk when angry.
Will reject your factually inaccurate beliefs without hesitation.


----------



## Joestar

Meat-eater and devours its prey uncooked(organ meats included). Viewers discretion is advised.


----------



## PunchDrunk

Do not interrupt my music jam sessions, meditations, or writing.


----------



## AbsurdBlackBear

Warning: Wears heart on sleeve.


----------



## exarlate

Warning: Moody, unaware and highly incompetent.


----------



## seasofme

You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one :kitteh:


----------



## UhClionaish

Do not feed sugar, caffeine or alcohol, high enthusiasm levels will arise leaving you blown away in the wake. Do not show any affection, it will be read into and you will become my one true love, or at least one of them.


----------



## Zeta Neprok

Warning: Most likely to be wearing earphones and cannot hear you. Please tap gently if you need to get my attention.


----------



## Dr. J

Warning: Hazardous Material

Corrosive: May destroy/degrade inefficient or useless substances on contact. 
Lachrymator: Emissions react with membranes in the eyes, mouth, nose and respiratory tract causing irritation, tear production, coughing, sneezing and difficulty breathing.
Oxidizer/Organic Peroxide: Vapors react with illogical statements or actions, accelerating emotional combustion or explosion in other materials.

MSDS Precautions.
Use appropriate PPE when handling. Store away from flammable, acidic or reductive material. Always store in secondary containment away from direct sunlight. Open container only in fume hood, or while using approved NIOSH ventilation device.


----------



## Ronin_dreamer

Warning: never ever wake up early if you want to live


----------



## peanut77

"Nothing goes unnoticed."


----------



## Aelthwyn

'Notice, this is a designated scent-free zone: smoke, hairspray, perfumes, and lotions are prohibited'

or perhaps 

'Free Hugs!*
 *any apparent flirting is purely accidental and should be disregarded'

also:

'under no circumstance should hair cutting jokes be made within 20 feet or while handling sharp objects'

what I really want is a floating sign that says
"_yes_ my hair is long, _no_ I'm not growing it for locks of love, there is _no_ play or renfair, this isn't any particular style, thanks but technically this is a skirt not a dress, if you really must make a comment do so to a friend not me."
that should cover all the random uninvited conversations with strangers that I'm sick of having.


----------



## ellopoppet1124

Spontaneous: spontaneous with day to day activities, sponanteous in thought, spontaneous in conversation.
Example: The other day on Oprah... Oooh look at that cute little dog! Sooo wanna go get some ice cream?


----------



## pronetowander

Warning: Is never satisfied with herself. Overthinks. If hugging, proceed with caution.


----------



## LyeLye

1: Seems cute, is cute, but bites when provoked.
2: Warning: Less put together than appears; overemotional, scatterbrained, and insecure.
3: Flirting is unintentional.


----------



## Kuromachikku

Warning: Extremely sensitive to anger and conflict. Handle with care.


----------



## Pabuterasu

Warning : Kind of all over the place and indecisive. Avoid presenting with decisions.


----------



## EccentricSiren

Complicated and overly emotional
Low tolerance for bullshit
Get to know at your own risk


----------



## ForsakenMe

Warning: Prone to breakage


----------



## Mr. Meepers

Warning: May cause meeps

Warning: Is much more huggable and snuggleable than they appear

Warning: Is shy, handle with hugs

Warning: Overly flirtatious and may make you feel good about yourself

Warning: Will share food and eat weird food combinations

Warning: Can be silly and crazy :crazy:

Warning: Is ticklish 

Warning: Meep meepmeep meep meep. Meep meep.


----------



## Bardo

ACHTUNG - Ducks can't read you FUCK


----------



## Kurt Wagner

CAUTION:

Pushes others away.

Crumbles down often.

Loves intensely.


----------



## kwall1989

ellopoppet1124 said:


> Example: The other day on Oprah... Oooh look at that cute little dog! Sooo wanna go get some ice cream?


I do this too...I'll be talking about something really important to me, then interject with something random like 'I'm itchy' or 'that guy looks like Barack Obama', then forget what I was saying before... But I usually remember eventually and can get back on topic...


----------



## _bubblyfreespirit_

Warning: Will love you to death.


----------



## kayaycee.

Must be this honest and validating to get on this ride.


----------



## narawithherthought

Be careful when you walk because I will suddenly stop when I see cats.
Don't interrupt me when I am talking.
You won't find something ordinary on me.


----------



## MissLady333

Will talk your head off about (insert current obsession here/everything).


----------



## Sadist

Pet at own discretionoes Bite.


----------



## superbundle

Warning: Will spit back and unfriend. 

Warning: Will bring storms, have an umbrella and/or poncho at the ready.

Warning: Will laugh, even if, apparently for no reason and if you're in the joke or not.

edit: ahahahaha. All the ENFPs on this page (haven't checked the others), have warnings beginning with "Will ____" hahahaha)


----------



## Tangled Kite

-Tell me to smile at your own risk.
-CAUTION: Socially awkward, makes long pauses and stuttering noises.
-Handle with care or will go into endless overthink loop causing crash and meltdown.


----------



## DevilishlyAngelic

Warning: May maim you if you bother her while she's reading.

Warning: This person may tickle you without cause.

Warning: Hard to get rid of once attached.


----------



## bubblePOP

*Caution*: If She Is Reading, Enter At Your Own Risk

*Caution*: Do Not Flirt If You Aren't Going to Stick Around

*Caution*: If You Can't Handle Temper, Do Not Aggravate


----------



## Porky

delusional


----------



## AdInfinitum

*Caution:* Deeply in love with the world while deeply in "hatred" with it.

*Caution:* A tainted sack. Insist on opening it, do not stir away, an unicorn of thoughts will arise.

*Caution:* Patience is a virtue in others while I deeply lack it.


----------



## Arclight

Mine would say.. Fuck off!!!


----------



## high_heels

"approach with caution"


----------



## chanteuse

Caution: not for children (childish)

Caution: this lie detector has 100% success rate

Caution: the fail rate in this class is extremely high; very few can get a passing grade


----------



## empyrealstar

*Hazardous*: Toxic to stupid.

*Warning*: Prone to sudden outbursts of hyperactivity.

*Caution*: Will wither in too much sunlight.


----------



## ergoproxy

Everything you say can and will be used as a plot device.
On the run.
Highly combustible.


----------



## littlebirdx

Warning: Severe ADHD. Interact at your own risk.

Warning: Fragile.

Warning: Easily attached. Difficult to love.


----------



## SmilingWriter

Do you have hours or years to talk? I will overwhelm you with my enthusiasm for anything that comes into my head. Happiness is contagious around me. roud:


----------



## Cygnet

Warning: Somewhat disgruntled by the fact that he is forced to wear a warning label.


----------



## Endless Rainbows

Runs with scissors. 

Hahaha.


----------



## cheburashka

emotional instability, proceed at your own discretion


----------



## with water

“Warning” That’s all, just a warning. So the potential victim can take a left and save breath and avoid you, sober and upset in the morning....


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Pick him up when he falls.


----------



## umop 3pisdn

You know how if you heat up an aluminum can, then drop it in an ice bath, the sudden shift in temperature will cause it to instantly become crushed?




My changing affections may have a similar effect. I know they do on me.


----------



## Caged Within

Sign on crotch: Shake Well!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Lately?
Handle with care.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

How do I even put this into words?

Extremely mentally and emotionally unstable, insane, retarded, and annoying as ****. Wants everybody to be happy but makes everybody miserable without even trying and cries every day for no apparent reason. Destructive when bored.


----------



## slothpop

I am friendly and appear to like everybody, and can make you feel like we have a strong and immediate bond. In reality, however, I probably feel indifferent about you.


----------



## whoskylie

Warning: Once you're in the inner circle, you're in. There is no leaving without a great struggle. Enter at your own risk.


----------



## Hercules723

Warning: "Can't touch this."

This:


----------



## thurisasTale

Warning: May suddenly fall, make weird noises, walk into things and is (more likely than not) lost in both the physical and mental realm.


----------



## lightninglu10

Fragile heart: please handle with care.


----------



## Neurotic Nerd

Warning: Sniffs crotches. That's just my way of saying "hello!"


----------



## Constructive Deconstruction

Warning : This specimen is more versatile than he appears
Warning: Idealism may hurt your feelings
Warning: Disturbing daydream can result in injury
Warning: May fall in love quickly


----------



## Aizar

Don't like the weather? Wait ten minutes.


----------



## Maedalaane

Befriend with caution! You may become traumatized by your INFP friend mercilessly slaying your enemies!


----------



## TrueGenius

Prone to have bad days. Probably has too much baggage for you to handle.


----------



## Deity

*Warning:* Personification of a train wreck ahead, proceed at own risk.


----------



## cruka

WARNING: You might end up in my novel someday.


----------



## Maidelane

Warning: She doesnt forget.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Warning: Do not hurt, beware of wrath!


----------



## Palefina

Warning: Might be drunk.


----------



## Coldspot

Do not probe for information


----------



## crumbs

Caution: risk of explosion, handle with care


----------



## Ninibear

Don't talk to me.


----------



## forseer

*Warning:* Will only listen for 60 seconds unless involved.

*Warning:* Will cut you off and give you something random to chew on while walking away.

*Warning:* Does not filter self at work.


----------



## Zora

*Battery Level:*

[/__ }

Warning: If Battery level is low, will faint at the thought of social interaction! Otherwise, will faint at the thought of not getting enough social interaction.


----------



## 33778




----------



## guardian.bunny

Warning: 2 kewl 4 u

jk jk


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Caution: person has Tourette's and may meow at any given moment


----------



## spaces

Warning: May become detached and stand-offish without notice. Take no offense. Do not approach for 5-7 days.


----------



## Summery

Disorganized.


----------



## Gorgon

*Warning:* Flammable!

Side effects are mood swings and nightmare fetishism.

Leave all sanity and propriety at the door.


----------



## Runemarks

*Warning**:* Don't label.


----------



## Ladyintricate

Talks a lot.

Will Hug You.


----------



## FireBallKid

Warning: Has lazer gun and ninja boots.


----------



## xLoversStart

Warning: Zones out of conversation every 20 seconds.


----------



## VelvetRabbit

My aura is dark, but don't be fooled.


----------



## umop 3pisdn

will bullshit for cheap laughs


----------



## Aizar

Warning: won't mince words. Won't let you ignore problems. Not fooled by the BS you tell yourself about yourself.


----------



## Maiko_Hima

The music box plays peaceful lullabies.
Do not rewind twice: demonic chant.

I'm nice, but don't try me.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

Warning: This person will probably say or do something wrong.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl

Knows and will sing Weird Al's lyrics by heart


----------



## thealchemist

Warning: Cusses like a sailor, is very impatient, and is incredibly independent.


----------



## lemoncake

Warning: Will hug random people at random intervals.


----------



## muslamicinfidel

Warning: Volatile misanthrope, approach with caution.


----------



## Braverose

Runs away from problems. Please be gentle.


----------



## Puntje

Warning: 
May be quiet and shy in the beginning. 
Please be patient. 
Once attached, she won't easily let go.


----------



## Empatyczna

I like to pet cats, drink coffee and talk about political issues.
Sleep is overrated. How about zombie mode? 
I've just gave you that meaningful look, to make sure you won't talk to me. So don't. Thanks.


----------



## Korvyna

I only seem shy and quiet at first. Then I will probably talk you to death.

I have a competitive side that can get pretty ugly. You have been warned. 

I can be a very loyal friend...until I'm crossed. Then I will be rather revengeful.


----------



## Spirit Dancer

"Weird."

XD


----------



## Riven

Wants help from others. Will drain you emotionally. Acts like a child at times.


----------



## Ray1500

Warning: Don't let him borrow your pens and pencils. You have been Warned.


----------



## Korvyna

Opinionated and don't care who I offend. 

No I'm not upset or angry, but if you ask me one more time I will be.


----------



## Rionexteam

Warning: Awkwardness level over 9000. Hard to get to know. Hates to show feelings.


----------



## December's Eve

Awkward to the extreme but means well. May seem aloof and distant from time to time but really wants your attention and validation, so please talk to her often. Will point out every dog she sees, so cover your ears unless you want your ears to bleed when she screams "PUPPY!"


----------



## Wishful

Warning: Prone to high levels of enthusiasm, brace yourselves.


----------



## The Dude

Warning...
Pure Awesomeness. 

:laughing:


----------



## succubus

Stabs without warning.


----------



## Chocolatentropy

Feed every two hours.


----------



## 59465

Love eternal, stays forever in the same place.


----------



## Noordenwind

"Beware: Warrior"


----------



## Monty

i wouldnt want people to know about anything i would need to warn them about >.>


----------



## Shade

I'm really hard to get to know and to be honest, I'm not sure if it's worth it myself. So do yourself a favour and just move along. Seriously, I bite.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Reacts explosively.


----------



## Aizar

Warning: Will run circles around you with her thinking, even if you're not there to run circles around.


----------



## Debater Girl

Warning: I won't stop talking
Warning: I'll try to argue with you 
Warning: Getting into your personal space is inevitable


----------



## Emptiness

First, divert your gaze elsewhere, immediately.
Remain silent.
And then, slowly walk away.


----------



## zitronentee

This is as much as you want to see me.
Do not cross this line. Or proceed at your own risk.


----------



## Hearts And Dreams

"Warning: Any warnings you read on this warning band are not true."


----------



## Spills

Warning: Handle with extreme care
Warning: Will bite if provoked
Warning: Caution, subject to mood swings
Warning: Contents under pressure
Warning: Can be socially awkward, and really shy
Warning: Will stroke ego for food


----------



## Another Lost Cause

Warning: Will Steal Your Cookies


----------



## RyuukoGo

Warning : Psychics stay back 50'
Warning :Narcissists just stay away.


----------



## UchihaSqueaker

Warning: Stay away when earphones are inserted at ALL TIMES


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xXMariahXx

Volatile


----------



## LoneBreeze

Beware. You might drown in smothering enthusiasm. Or be at the receiving end of my death glare.


----------



## MaggieMay

Passionately curious about everything. 
May say terrible things out of hunger. 
Asks a million questions and forces you to answer.


----------



## Yasminec19

Silver tongue
Golden heart
Get to know me


----------



## Jarred

Not everything is as it first seems. Be willing to put in the effort and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Applicious

Warning: Says weird things and flails. Engage at your own risk.


----------



## Absolute_Eb

I love this thread idea! 

Mine says WARNING:
May insert song references/movie lines into conversation if it fits the context.
This man is much more principled than he may first appear. Do not apply social pressure under any context or you may risk termination of all social contact.
Will successfully make inferences about your personality/life experiences that are supposed to remain hidden. Engage in conversation at your own risk. 
May develop a strong attachment to you if you are female, altruistic, and intellectually curious. 
Frequently uses sarcasm, and will immediately engage/counter others' use of sarcasm.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

"INSANE" written in blood.


----------



## JackInTheBox

Warning: Speak up, this person is absent minded and slightly deaf.


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Warning! Highly emotional, proceed with caution.


----------



## Meret

Push the button for more drama!


----------



## 33778




----------



## 318138

I'm a mirror. I will treat you the same way you treat me.


----------



## xGraveyardWriterx

One warning label wouldn't be enough.


----------



## Miniblini

xGraveyardWriterx said:


> One warning label wouldn't be enough.


Maybe some nice flashing red lights?


----------



## brinydeep

Beware: It's intense in here!


----------



## GuillotineGoddess

Does not compute with most people.


----------



## Freelancepoliceman

_Clingy, emotional, volatile._


----------



## LarryL

Warning: Talks vulnerably about his feelings and values & expects the same from you!


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

grassafue said:


> Please don't criticize. Or I won't be your friend. But I really want to be your friend


This.


----------



## Alma_Rocks

"Do not attack anybody dear to me, or it may the last thing you will remember"

"Do not play cocky or fake with me! I WILL make you cry!"

Other than that we can be civil. Lol


----------



## Elina

Warnings: Nice. Won't give you a hard time when you need it. Confusion alert.


----------



## LoneBreeze

Warnings: If you are aloof and cold thinking it would deter me from talking to you, I would do the EXACT opposite and chase you till you collapse from exhaustion. Finally ending up being mine. :crazy:


----------



## Fumetsu

" Danger! High voltage"


----------

